# Vindictive Rider



## Tom Madison (Aug 11, 2014)

With a few hours to kill Saturday evening I decided to drive for a bit and quickly received a ping around the corner from where I was parked for "Joe". My standard is to give the passenger a minute or two after I arrive before calling and "Joe" told me that he would be down in a couple of minutes which was fine. Well, a couple of minutes became 8 and with no one in sight I cancelled the ride (passenger no show) and drove away. A few minutes later "Joe" calls asking where I am and I told him that I cancelled the ride and he was not too happy.

Well, I get another ride request around the corner from "Jeff" and when I arrive there are two guys and a girl who get in the car. I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.

Fast forward to my weekly scorecard...7 of 9 trips on Saturday were rated with 6 5-star...weekly average *4.43*. Fortunately it only dropped my overall rating by .01, but still...that sucks.


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

I would e-mail uber about the cancellation and the ride.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Why are you worried about such idiots.

Did two Surge rides last week and looking at the dashboard the next day I had two ratings that were likely both 2.

Annoying and shows the punters upnto be tossers in my book.

Personally I am glad I got paid Surge on those fares now, don't agree with Surge normally.

The extra fare is now a ****** surcharge.

They should be grateful getting picked up at that time of night in the immaculate 2yr old Black S Class that I am using at the moment.

If it wasn't for Uber no other Private Hire Company or Chauffeur Company would even consider sending them such a vehicle.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.


This calls for a Rating Review Request. And please let the forum know if you see successful in getting that One Star Rating removed. Then we can ask @uberpeople.net to make the form available under forum resources. 
Thanx!

http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm interested to see how this plays out if you do the review.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

similar issue last week with me, but I waited and called , guy sounded like he was hung over and fell back to sleep, I gave him 10 min, sent a text this time. nothing...so I left. I accidently hit begin trip(big hands) and then ended trip! went home emailed uber about what happened, I was expecting the worst instead with in an hour, the $4.00 start and stop was changed to a no show and I was credited $10.00. all the complaints about uber email taking forever was not the case here! I was impressed with the speed uber acted, and acted on my behalf! so..... that's my uber experience!


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

First - I always start the fare as soon as I have "proof of life" -- they return my text, wave from the front door, etc. 

But the main point, as always, is to cancel any hostile incident with "Do Not Charge Client." Yes it will go toward your 90% completion quota, but they will not be able to rate and Uber can reply to the pax, "Oh, so sorry, but you weren't charged anyway, so case closed."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> similar issue last week with me, but I waited and called , guy sounded like he was hung over and fell back to sleep, I gave him 10 min, sent a text this time. nothing...so I left. I accidently hit begin trip(big hands) and then ended trip! went home emailed uber about what happened, I was expecting the worst instead with in an hour, the $4.00 start and stop was changed to a no show and I was credited $10.00. all the complaints about uber email taking forever was not the case here! I was impressed with the speed uber acted, and acted on my behalf! so..... that's my uber experience!


Uber made it free, rider can still rate you.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

rating didn't take a hit, I must have gotton lucky or the rider was realistic about the situation! ( rare I know)


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

when "jeff" told you you were getting a 1 star, jeff should have also received the 1 star. and if it ever happens that "joe" gets in your car again, rate who ever ordered the car one star again.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> First - I always start the fare as soon as I have "proof of life" -- they return my text, wave from the front door, etc.
> 
> But the main point, as always, is to cancel any hostile incident with "Do Not Charge Client." Yes it will go toward your 90% completion quota, but they will not be able to rate and Uber can reply to the pax, "Oh, so sorry, but you weren't charged anyway, so case closed."


I think that starting the ride without the passenger in the car or the passenger's permission puts things like negative ratings in play. I think that it is poor advice to pass on, and goes against the logic behind your second paragraph.

If the customer is a no show, why shouldn't we cancel with a "no show". A "no show" cancel does not let the customer rate you, and if done after a 5 minute wait, opens the door for a cancellation fee.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> With a few hours to kill Saturday evening I decided to drive for a bit and quickly received a ping around the corner from where I was parked for "Joe". My standard is to give the passenger a minute or two after I arrive before calling and "Joe" told me that he would be down in a couple of minutes which was fine. Well, a couple of minutes became 8 and with no one in sight I cancelled the ride (passenger no show) and drove away. A few minutes later "Joe" calls asking where I am and I told him that I cancelled the ride and he was not too happy.
> 
> Well, I get another ride request around the corner from "Jeff" and when I arrive there are two guys and a girl who get in the car. I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.
> 
> Fast forward to my weekly scorecard...7 of 9 trips on Saturday were rated with 6 5-star...weekly average *4.43*. Fortunately it only dropped my overall rating by .01, but still...that sucks.


Never take a request from the same spot you just canceled in, it's like crapping in the well that you drink out of. It's always bad news. But since you were going to take a 1 star anyway when it was apparent who your pax were, i would have dropped them off almost immediately and stopped the ride. Also, tell uber about it. They will see that you did wait for the pax and cancel as a no show. The second ride was harassment. You shouldn't have to put up with that crap.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Tom Madison did you send in a Rating Review Request?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> First - I always start the fare as soon as I have "proof of life" -- they return my text, wave from the front door, etc.
> 
> But the main point, as always, is to cancel any hostile incident with "Do Not Charge Client." Yes it will go toward your 90% completion quota, but they will not be able to rate and Uber can reply to the pax, "Oh, so sorry, but you weren't charged anyway, so case closed."


They can't rate on any cancelation. May as well at least get a little cash out of an asshole!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

If they threatened me with a 1 star I would've pulled over immediately and booted them out. At least earn it.

But definitely, email uber. They will remove it. You might want to stay away from picking up peeps who's name start with J. As they seem to be jack asses.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> when "jeff" told you you were getting a 1 star, jeff should have also received the 1 star. and if it ever happens that "joe" gets in your car again, rate who ever ordered the car one star again.


I would recommend putting names and pickup locations of problem riders in the geographic cities pages, just a way to warn other local drivers about problem people.


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think that starting the ride without the passenger in the car or the passenger's permission puts things like negative ratings in play. I think that it is poor advice to pass on, and goes against the logic behind your second paragraph.
> 
> If the customer is a no show, why shouldn't we cancel with a "no show". A "no show" cancel does not let the customer rate you, and if done after a 5 minute wait, opens the door for a cancellation fee.


Proof of life IS consent. They've indicated that they are there and that they intend to get in the vehicle at some point.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> Proof of life IS consent. They've indicated that they are there and that they intend to get in the vehicle at some point.


I personally much prefer the way Lyft does things, which is to start the ride clock 1 minute after arrival, or once the vehicle has moved over 100 ft. from the arrival spot while still allowing the driver to cancel as a no show after 3 minutes. On Uber, I think you're asking for trouble by starting the ride early because now you can't cancel, and if you end the fare, you walk away with $2.40 and a crap rating instead of $4 and no rating. It's up to you, but practically, you're risking a huge ratings hit for a few cents if the time is added to the ride, especially after commissions.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> If they threatened me with a 1 star I would've pulled over immediately and booted them out. At least earn it.
> 
> But definitely, email uber. They will remove it. You might want to stay away from picking up peeps who's name start with J. As they seem to be jack asses.


 How about peoples whose names start with K


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> With a few hours to kill Saturday evening I decided to drive for a bit and quickly received a ping around the corner from where I was parked for "Joe". My standard is to give the passenger a minute or two after I arrive before calling and "Joe" told me that he would be down in a couple of minutes which was fine. Well, a couple of minutes became 8 and with no one in sight I cancelled the ride (passenger no show) and drove away. A few minutes later "Joe" calls asking where I am and I told him that I cancelled the ride and he was not too happy.
> 
> Well, I get another ride request around the corner from "Jeff" and when I arrive there are two guys and a girl who get in the car. I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.
> 
> Fast forward to my weekly scorecard...7 of 9 trips on Saturday were rated with 6 5-star...weekly average *4.43*. Fortunately it only dropped my overall rating by .01, but still...that sucks.


Yea. I would have ended the ride when the abuse and threats started. We are lucky in SF that we have a drivers office so we can go in and take care of stuff like this face to face.

I had a uber pool go bad due to a system failure. It dropped the second rider. She called and all I really needed from her was her exact location. I pulled over, intent being to go get her and get both people to their destinations. After I would go to the drivers office and request that they each be taken care of due to the delay and system difficulty.

Long story short, I couldn't get her to stop talking long enough for her to give me her location. I told her to cancel the ride, because at this point I can't, and I would see to it she would not be charged. She refused saying she would get charged and didn't want to deal with that. I continued on and she eventually cancelled.

I went into the drivers office and asked that they locate this ride and make sure she was not charged. The rep at the office refunded her 5 bucks and sent her an e mail stating that I came in and requested on her behalf that she not be charged. Even though the experience was not good she now knows a drive kept his word.

Big deal? Not in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> With a few hours to kill Saturday evening I decided to drive for a bit and quickly received a ping around the corner from where I was parked for "Joe". My standard is to give the passenger a minute or two after I arrive before calling and "Joe" told me that he would be down in a couple of minutes which was fine. Well, a couple of minutes became 8 and with no one in sight I cancelled the ride (passenger no show) and drove away. A few minutes later "Joe" calls asking where I am and I told him that I cancelled the ride and he was not too happy.
> 
> Well, I get another ride request around the corner from "Jeff" and when I arrive there are two guys and a girl who get in the car. I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.
> 
> Fast forward to my weekly scorecard...7 of 9 trips on Saturday were rated with 6 5-star...weekly average *4.43*. Fortunately it only dropped my overall rating by .01, but still...that sucks.


The minute that you started getting abuse, I would have ended the ride then and there and contacted Uber. You were gracious and waited the fair amount of time.

Tonight I received a ping and was within two minutes of the destination and rider cancelled. It was a bar and I had some reservations about going in the first place, but I take pride in my acceptance level. Fast forward to 10 minutes later and arrived back home. It was starting to get late and thought I would wait out another 15-20 minutes before going offline........And Yup! You guessed it..ping from same person and bar. Let the ping time out and went offline. Was not going to put myself in a potential low rating or abusive situation. At that point, in my area, it was about a 20 minute wait for a driver. Oh, well!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Tom Madison said:


> With a few hours to kill Saturday evening I decided to drive for a bit and quickly received a ping around the corner from where I was parked for "Joe". My standard is to give the passenger a minute or two after I arrive before calling and "Joe" told me that he would be down in a couple of minutes which was fine. Well, a couple of minutes became 8 and with no one in sight I cancelled the ride (passenger no show) and drove away. A few minutes later "Joe" calls asking where I am and I told him that I cancelled the ride and he was not too happy.
> 
> Well, I get another ride request around the corner from "Jeff" and when I arrive there are two guys and a girl who get in the car. I start the ride and as I am driving away "Jeff" introduces his friend "Joe" who goes on to tell me what an a$$hole I am and that they are going to give me a 1 star rating for being a dick.
> 
> Fast forward to my weekly scorecard...7 of 9 trips on Saturday were rated with 6 5-star...weekly average *4.43*. Fortunately it only dropped my overall rating by .01, but still...that sucks.


NEVER let a rider threaten you with anything. You should have proceeded to immediately kick them out of your car. Have some respect for yourself and don't let people treat you like shit.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree with the no abuse rule. Any abuse or threats and they get kicked to the curb and reported for abuse.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

If they got in and told me they were going to give me one star. I would had stopped the car and told them to get out for being inconsiderate and wasting my time. You can stop the fare at anytime for any reason anywhere.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Apr 9, 2015)

ValleyKip said:


> Proof of life IS consent. They've indicated that they are there and that they intend to get in the vehicle at some point.


Come ON! Would you like to be charged for a full hour by a professional if he or she is 10 or 15 minutes late for your appointment?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Runon MD1 said:


> Come ON! Would you like to be charged for a full hour by a professional if he or she is 10 or 15 minutes late for your appointment?


thats an oxymoron. No "professional" does that


----------



## Runon MD1 (Apr 9, 2015)

suewho said:


> thats an oxymoron. No "professional" does that


Really? So a professional such as an accountant, piano teacher...whatever, can bill once the client or student arrives even though the professional hasn't?

How is that any different from the driver starting the meter even though he or she is some distance away?

Actually I agree with you! No professional, including an Uber driver, would ever do that.

However, it appears that at least one (the poster) does.

I don't think that it's righ to do so. That's my point.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Never take a request from the same spot you just canceled in, it's like crapping in the well that you drink out of. It's always bad news. But since you were going to take a 1 star anyway when it was apparent who your pax were, i would have dropped them off almost immediately and stopped the ride. Also, tell uber about it. They will see that you did wait for the pax and cancel as a no show. The second ride was harassment. You shouldn't have to put up with that crap.


I have done that and from the same pax. I did try to call him but went to voicemail and I cancelled. (His pin was in a field and the address was the closest house but not where he was).

So he pinged me again. Looked like maybe the pin made sense this time and then he called and apologized and gave me the exact address. He understood it was his mistake.

I picked he and his dad up and dad was asking about uber which he'd never heard of before (visiting son in the "big city! Lol)

Son didn't know tips weren't included or how ratings worked. Felt bad he had rated some drivers a 4. Dad said it had to be impossible to make money at those rates. It was not surging as I had been pulled out of houston and was only taking the ping hoping for a ride back.

Dropped off dad and then the son. I had mentioned the no cash transaction issue and that I had a square reader. Son asked if we could use it because he never carries cash. Told me I should tell uber to put it in the app. After my hysterical laughter I asked HIM to do that.

Anyway $7 tip on an $11 fare and he is going to try to carry some cash in future and tell other drivers to get a square reader. We exchanged 5 star ratings in the car. And don't forget he also had to pay a cancel fee. Which he said was no problem. His fault.

So SOME people get it. But not many. I wish I could get more pax like him.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

suewho said:


> thats an oxymoron. No "professional" does that


Turning the meter on is not a full hour. And plenty of dentists doctors and so on charge a no show fee for missed appointments. Usually there it's the customer who is really screwed because they don't get paid when the dentist is running late. But you're turning it around. YOU are the dentist here. YOUR time is assumed to be worth something because you could be working for another pax.

I wouldn't start the meter because the cancel fee is usually more and because of the rating issue among others. But hard to argue it's morally wrong.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have done that and from the same pax. I did try to call him but went to voicemail and I cancelled. (His pin was in a field and the address was the closest house but not where he was).
> 
> So he pinged me again. Looked like maybe the pin made sense this time and then he called and apologized and gave me the exact address. He understood it was his mistake.
> 
> ...


I play the odds.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> First - I always start the fare as soon as I have "proof of life" -- they return my text, wave from the front door, etc.
> 
> But the main point, as always, is to cancel any hostile incident with "Do Not Charge Client." Yes it will go toward your 90% completion quota, but they will not be able to rate and Uber can reply to the pax, "Oh, so sorry, but you weren't charged anyway, so case closed."


I like that Lyft starts the ride automatically after 1 minute or movement while still leaving you the option to cancel. However, if i still drove uber, i wouldn't start the ride until pax were in my car and almost without exception, I'd cancel then as a no show if it took them more than 5 minutes. Only exceptions would be surge above 2x, or if i was in the middle of nowhere trying to get a ride back into town, or if i needed the ride to fulfill a guarantee.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Never take a request from the same spot you just canceled in, it's like crapping in the well that you drink out of. It's always bad news. But since you were going to take a 1 star anyway when it was apparent who your pax were, i would have dropped them off almost immediately and stopped the ride. Also, tell uber about it. They will see that you did wait for the pax and cancel as a no show. The second ride was harassment. You shouldn't have to put up with that crap.


It's like pooping on poop


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I play the odds.


I was going to accept the ping then call and see how douchy he was and then cancel if necessary. But he called me immediately after reordering and apologized off the bat. Had he blamed me for not finding him I would have cancelled and got out of dodge with the app off.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I like that Lyft starts the ride automatically after 1 minute or movement while still leaving you the option to cancel.


nice feature
but too much like right for Uber to add that


----------

